# Scramble Competiton



## rubikmaster (Jul 23, 2015)

So this is sort of going to be just for the lols but I'm really interested in seeing how fast some people can scramble. All you have to do in order to participate is time yourself scrambling the cube using the provided scrambles and post your times along with your averages of 12 in this thread. There will be 2 categories: 2H and OH. Yes, I realise doing scrambles OH can be quite awkard but hey, let's try it. I'll be pretty amazed if someone manages to get even a sub-10 OH average. I'm not sure how many people will be interested so this might very well be the first and last round but here it is guys. 

Round 1!







*2H*


Spoiler



1. U R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' R' F2 U' F L2 U' R2 U' 
2. F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R F' U' F U' B' U' F' D U2 
3. U2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 F R' U' L F' D F' U' L D' 
4. R2 D R2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 D R' F' L R2 U' R F' R D R2 
5. R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 B' U R2 B2 F U' L D2 L2 B F2 
6. R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 U L R' B L' D2 F' L R2 B2 D 
7. L B2 D' R' B' L' F2 U F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 
8. B2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 R B' L2 R' D' L U' B D2 U' 
9. F U2 D B2 U2 R L U2 L' D' B' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B 
10. B2 U B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B L2 R' D' F2 D2 B2 F R2 U 
11. U' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U L2 R D2 L' B' D' R2 F' D U2 F2 
12. B D2 B R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' L' U2 F2 L' F D2 U' B' L' F'



*OH*


Spoiler



1. D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B' D F2 R' D' L2 R2 F' R' U' 
2. L2 D R2 D2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B L' D' L' F' U' R' B' U' R2 
3. F2 R2 D L F2 B2 D' B2 R D' F2 B L2 F B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 
4. D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 B' U' F' D' R2 B2 L R2 D B2 
5. R' L F' U F2 L' B' U D' R' U2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 
6. L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 B' L B R D' L' R2 B L2 D' F2 R' 
7. U2 R' B U2 R' U' L' B D' L F2 R' L' F2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 
8. L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' B F2 D2 F R' D L R' U 
9. B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' L B' U R D' L R F' U' L2 
10. U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R' D2 R F' D F2 R' F L D 
11. U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R D U' B' L2 R F L2 F 
12. U L2 D' L' D2 L' D L2 F' B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U R2 L2



Also, for those that are unaware, make sure to join my Substep Competition which I've recently restarted.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 23, 2015)

*2H*

8.67, (8.78), 8.40, 7.89, 8.48, 7.00, 7.60, 8.20, (6.78), 7.64, 8.04, 7.50 = *7.94*
I thought I was actually a slower scrambler than that. Some of the scrambles flowed better than others but my cube did lock up quite a few times, probably because I was trying to go faster than usual, resulting in innaccurate turning.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 23, 2015)

2H

Average: 8.30

1. 7.97
2. 8.48
3. 7.67
4. 7.01
5. 9.36
6. 9.24
7. (6.17)
8. 8.99
9. 9.13
10. 7.41
11. (10.67)
12. 7.88


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 25, 2015)

2H
7.61, 8.96, (6.66), 7.80, 7.21, 7.90, 7.95, 8.20, 7.41, (9.10), 8.06, 8.28
= 7.94
I, too also thought I was slower than that


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

2H = 6.92 average
OH = maybe later lol
2x2 (ik it isn't part of the thread but why not?) = 2.66


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 2H = 6.92 average
> OH = maybe later lol
> 2x2 (ik it isn't part of the thread but why not?) = 2.66



Good idea, I might add 2x2 next round. Although I'm not sure if we'll have a next round, still waiting for more people to participate.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2015)

why not add 7x7 (jk please don't)


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> why not add 7x7 (jk please don't)



LOL that'd be fun


----------



## NeilH (Aug 2, 2015)

2H: 8.09, (12.46), 7.13, 7.82, 8.83, 7.49, (7.12), 7.94, 7.78, 10.42, 8.62, 7.93 = *8.20*


----------

